# S works sl7 price increase! Bs



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I ordered my SL7 S WORKS 1 hour after it was launched at my LBS on July 27th for $12,000 with Di2, & full build.

I just found out yesterday that on Specialzied website they INCREASED the price another $300!!

I was originally told 1-2 weeks for delivery, then 1 month, now they don't know exactly when but think mid December! 

I email Specialized and they said I WOULD be responsible for the up-charge of $300 even though I was quoted $12,000 on launch day. They simply said sorry and offered me a %15 website discount on BS accessories. 

They have dodged 3 separate emails asking about WHY such a long delay, but THEY WILL NOT give me an answer. I have emailed them about other things just to see if they have received my email and are answering their emails and they get back within an hour every time. 

Really?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

That sucks. It sounds like a game of chicken that they think they will win. And they don't care if they lose, if you pick another brand over it there will be a customer lined up to replace you.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

jetdog9 said:


> That sucks. It sounds like a game of chicken that they think they will win. And they don't care if they lose, if you pick another brand over it there will be a customer lined up to replace you.


Well said, and well sad. Wilier Zero SLR. It'll cost more and be ready when my SL7 -should- be in. Kinda' "stuck."


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

_UPDATE_ 
1. Still no SL7 I ordered 1 year 9 months ago after many promises from "Special lie's"
2. They would not agree to the original pricing either. The bike is now $1750 MORE than when I ordered it.

I finally gave up on a company that gave up on its riders.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

JetSpeed said:


> _UPDATE_
> 1. Still no SL7 I ordered 1 year 9 months ago after many promises from "Special lie's"
> 2. They would not agree to the original pricing either. The bike is now $1750 MORE than when I ordered it.
> 
> I finally gave up on a company that gave up on its riders.


Did you get a refund on any $$$ You putt out?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I never put any money down, so no loss there.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

This is the LATEST email from my Specialized dealer just days ago------------------------------->

"I apologize for this notice, but we will not be able to keep the Specialized S-Works Tarmac on order. Due to the increasingly long deliveries, we have no idea when this bike will be available. Specialized is pushing "Direct To Consumer" distribution model. Therefore, if you really want this bike, I would recommend placing a notification on Specialized.com."


I ordered this bike 1 year and 10 months ago and NOW they are saying I can't even keep my bike ON ORDER!!!???

I got my Wilier Filante (which I wanted 2 years ago) instead. (;-)

Hope this helps others in the same or almost in the same situation if wanting to order or buy from Specialized.


----------

